# Erster Alpencross alleine ?



## xxx1 (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte dieses Jahr im Sommer über die Alpen. Keine wirklich wilde Sache, ich plane so eine Woche mit ca. 300-400 km und ca. 6.000-8.000 HM. (In meinem Alter - 40 - darf man sich nicht mehr so verausgaben  )
Da ich nicht so der Downhiller bin plane ich eher einfachere Strecken.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mich für eine geführte Tour entscheiden soll oder nicht. Von meinen Freunden will sich niemand für einen AlpenX begeistern lassen, daher wäre ich erstmal alleine. 
Meine Bedenken sind hauptsächlich dahingehend, dass es zu gefährlich sein könnte alleine zu fahren. Ich möchte nicht in den Alpen stürzen und dann erst 300 Jahre später als Ötzi gefunden werden. Oder ist es eher so, dass auf "normalen" Strecken so viele Radler unterwegs sind, dass man sich deshalb keine Sorgen machen muss, da eigentlich immer jemand in Hör- und Sichtweite ist.
Die sonstigen Nachteile, wie Gepäck mitschleppen, Unterkunft suchen, Streckenauswahl, etc, die man bei einer geführten Tour nicht hat, machen mir nichts aus. Die Vorteile der "Unabhängigkeit" wiegen das für mich auf. Außerdem macht eine eigene Planung mehr Spaß.
Bitte teilt mir eure Erfahrungen mit und evtl. hat noch jemand einen Tipp für eine "gemäßigte" Route. 
Danke
XXX1


----------



## Coffee (11. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ganz alleine würde ich, vorallem den ersten, Alpen X nicht machen. Es spielen zu viele unsichere Faktoren eine Rolle. Was ist wenn Du wirklich stürzt und Dir keiner helfen kann? Du bewusstlos wirst? Abstürzt? Mir wäre das zu unsicher.

Klar macht eine eigene planung mehr Spaß, aber bei einer geführten hat man trotz allem seine Vorteile. Man muss zB. nicht ständig in eine Karte oder aufs GPS schauen  Und in der Gruppe macht es auch Spaß.

Du solltest zumindest min. noch eine Person im Schlepptau haben. Frag doch hier mal im Forum, da haben sich schon oft AlpenX Fahrer zusammengeshclossen.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (11. Januar 2007)

Tja, wie so vieles lässt sich auch diese Frage nicht pauschal beantworten. Natürlich gibt es Typen, die problemlos ihren ersten Alpencross alleine machen können. Aber sagen wir mal so: Das braucht wahrscheinlich schon ein wenig Eier. Außerdem sollte man in diesem Fall wohl schon apline Bike- und Navigationserfahrung mitbringen.

Die Tatsache, dass Du selbst zweifelt, bedeutet für mich: Schließe Dich lieber einer geführten Tour an oder suche Dir Mitfahrer. Ein höchst empfehlenswerter Guide ist der Andreas Albrecht: www.transalp.biz, hier im Forum unter dem Nickname "transalbi" erreichbar.
Generell: Auch wenn bestimmte Routen wie die klassische Schrofenpass-Fimberpass-Val d'Uina-Linie sehr viel befahren werden: Die Alpen sind immer noch groß. Du kannst Dich deshalb bestimmt nicht darauf verlassen, dass immer jemand in hör- und sichtweite ist, insbesondere, wenn das Wetter schlechter ist und Du vielleicht auch nicht gerade zwischen Mitte Juli und Ende August von einem Wochenende zum anderen fährst.

Grüße
cfö


----------



## thory (11. Januar 2007)

xxx1 schrieb:


> .. Außerdem macht eine eigene Planung mehr Spaß.
> Bitte teilt mir eure Erfahrungen mit und evtl. hat noch jemand einen Tipp für eine "gemäßigte" Route.
> Danke
> XXX1


...

sehe ich auch so, daß die eigene Planung schon der halbe Spaß ist. Ich habe meine erste Tour auch alleine gemacht. Schliesslich irrst Du als Radler ja nicht durch irgendwelche Serac-Zonen und geisterst auch nicht durch schaurige Nordwände. Lawinenabgänge sind auf den Bikerouten auch eher selten. Verfahren und Verirren? Ja klar bekommt man das auch als Biker hin aber letztlich bedeutet das doch nur, daß man woanders übernachtet als man geplant hat.  

Nee im Ernst: wenn Du Dir das zutraust dann fahre ruhig alleine, Du musst eben die route Deinen Fähigkeiten anpassen. Und wenn z.B. zu schwierig wird kannst Du immer noch zum Wanderer mit Sperrgut mutieren. Letztlich ist das die Frage was Du selbst für ein Typ bist. Eine allgemeingültige Antwort wird es darauf nicht geben.

Gruss


----------



## Elmar Neßler (11. Januar 2007)

sehe ich wie thory.

ist sicher alleine machbar, wenn man sich sebst gut kennt und nicht überschätzt. so dramatisch ist es nicht durch dei alpen zu fahren und wenn du eh eine leichtere strecke planst, ist das sicher kein problem. ich habe sowas oft gemacht und habe mich nie unwohl gefühlt. ist halt quasi grenzenlose freiheit.

wenn du gescheit planst und auch ein typ bist, der allein mit sich selbst "zurecht kommt" über mehrere tage, ist das kein problem mit dem alleine fahren.

restrisiko hast du immer, dass man einen unfall hat, aber man kann viel dafür tun, dass es nicht dazu kommt ...


----------



## klicke (11. Januar 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach kannst einen Alpencross schon alleine planen. 
Habe selber schon einen Alpencross alleine durchgeführt. Habe damals vor 12 Jahren fast die klassische Route von Oberstdorf über Schrofenpass, Heilbronner Hütte, Fimberpass, Val dÙina und Stilfserjoch Richtung Süden gemacht. 
Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich Dir raten möglichst dort zu fahren und vor allem zu übernachten, wo du möglichst Kontakt zu anderen Leuten findest, da es sonst am Abend recht schnell langweilig werden kann. Habe ich damals in Italien ab Bormio gemerkt, da ich nicht so des Italienischen mächtig bin. Würde deshalb eher einen Alpencross weiter im Osten machen und möglichst auf Hütten übernachten, da man dort eher Anschluss zu ratsch´n findet.
Ansonsten such Dir vielleicht keine total einsamen Pässe aus, wo halt auch ein paar andere biken oder wandern, und nimm ein Handy mit für den Notfall, auch wenn das natürlich nicht überall geht


----------



## RookyMTB (12. Januar 2007)

So, dann werd ich meinen Senf auchmal noch abgeben.

Sicher kann man einen Alpencross alleine fahren! ABER, mehr Spaß macht es mit Sicherheit wenn man wenigstens zu zweit ist.
Außerdem kann es jeden mal ganz blöd legen. Soll auch guten Bikern schon in den dümmsten Situationen passiert sein. Und wenn du dann das Bewusstsein verlierst, dann ists auf alle Fälle besser, du hast jemanden mit. Klar muss man nicht gleich so schwarz malen aber ich würd nicht alleine fahren wollen.
Gerade wenn du nicht die aller schwierigste Route fahren möchtest kann es durchaus seinen Reiz haben zwischendurch auch mal ein Bisschen zu quatschen wenns wieder mal nur bergauf geht.

Selber planen oder buchen? Für mich ganz klar selber planen. Macht einfach viel mehr Spaß und der "Ich bin auf eigene Faust über die Alpen gekommen - Faktor" ist auch gleich viel höher. 
Mit ein paar schönen Bildern zur Überzeugung findet man gleich viel schneller Mitfahrer!

Gruß


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Januar 2007)

meinen ersten alpen-x bin  ich auch alleine gefahren- vor 2 jahren , damals noch ohne handy. ging problemlos und wenn ich mal wieder zeit und lust für nen alpen-x habe und keinen mitstreiter finde, würde ich es sofort wieder machen.

an diversen situationen hab ich geschoben und lieber auf nummer sicher gehen. aber richtig gefährliche stellen, am steilhang oder so, gibts bei nem alpen-x sowieso kaum. klar, wer leichtsinnig ist und sich schon auf seinem hometrail hinlegt sollte schon nen aufpasser mitnehmen.

weiterhin sollte man sich selber helfen können, egal, was an deinem bike oder ausrüstung defekt geht. und entsprechend werkzeug / ersatzteile (hauptsächlich bremsbeläge!) mitnehmen!

so richtig alleine war ich allerdings nicht. fast jeden abend auf hütten andere biker getroffen und teilweise dann mit denen gefahren.

vorteile beim alleine fahren: man kann sein tempo fahren, kommt schnell voran und bekommt einfacher n bett. und natürlich das gewisse adventure- feeling, alleine das durchgezogen zu haben

vorteile bei ner gebuchten reise: meistens gepächtransfer, man lernt andere leute kennen, übernachtung gesichert und man muss sich nicht um die strecke kümmern und kann abends noch stundenlang mit den anderen das erlebte durchlabern.


ok, in jedem falle wünsche ich viel spass!


----------



## karstb (13. Januar 2007)

Das größte Risiko ist wohl ein schwerer Sturz. Aber wie oft passiert sowas? Mir ists noch nie passiert, dass ich mich beim Biken ernsthaft verletzt habe, und schon gar nicht so stark, dass ich nicht weiterfahren konnte. Natürlich ist das keine Versicherung für die Zukunft.
Ich habe übrigens meine ACs bisher alleine gemacht. So ist man ganz unabhängig. Einen Bericht findest du hier. Mir sind übrigens kaum Leute begegnet, und zusammen gefahren mit jemandem anderen bin ich nur über sehr kurze Strecken - es kommt ganz auf die Jahreszeit und die genaue Gegend und Routenwahl an.


----------



## obo2003 (14. Januar 2007)

bitte den ersten alpen-X nicht alleine machen:


- Sturz
- Wetter !!!!!
- Komplette Fehleinschätzung der Situation

Hast Du alpine Erfahrung? Kannst Du Karten lesen?


----------



## der fette Wolf (14. Januar 2007)

evtl. kann man sich ja zusammen tun.  Ich bin allerdings NOCH älter als Du - 45!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxx1 (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
erstmal Danke an alle, die sich hier für oder gegen einen "Alleingang" ausgesprochen haben. Ich denke, alle Argumente sind stimmig - leider  
Eine Entscheidung wird einem daher nicht leicht gemacht. Wahrscheinlich wird's dann doch 'ne geführte Tour.

@der fette wolf: Danke für dein Angebot, aber leider scheinen unsere Wohnorte (bei mir Freiburg im Schwarzwald) so weit auseinander zu liegen, dass ein paar gemeinsame Trainingseinheiten - die in meinen Augen unerläßlich sind - kaum zu realisieren sind. 

*Daher gleich noch eine "Suchmeldung": *
Wer aus der Nähe von Freiburg hätte denn Interesse eine Tour wie oben beschrieben zu machen und sucht noch einen zuverlässigen Tourpartner? Ich wäre dabei    (Bitte keine "Spontanentschlossenen", die dann kurz vorher einen Rückzieher machen). Als Reisetermin hatte ich die KW32 oder evtl. auch KW33 gedacht.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2007)

Jetzt muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben!! Bin letzes Jahr zusammen mit zwei Kollegen und einem Freund eines Kollegen meinen ersten AC gefahren, Füssen - Gardasee, immer entlang der Via claudia Augusta. Auf der einen Hütte sind uns dann auch ALLEINFAHRER begegnet, der eine war ein begnadeter Sportler, der ist dann am nächsten Tag mit uns weiter, der zweite war in der Hütte allein am Tisch gesessen, wollte anscheinend keinen Kontakt und für sich bleiben. 
Was ich damit sagen will, wenn man ein bisserl Kontaktfreudig ist, kann man schon allein fahren, man trifft immer wieder biker, mit denen man eine Etappe, oder zumindest Teiletappe fahren kann. 
Zum Thema Sturz, wenn man ein Handy dabei hat kann da nicht viel passieren, und diese Geschichte mit Bewußtlos, so oft passiert das nicht, ich bin selber im Rettungsdienst tätig, im Altmühltal, viele Radfahrer, aber bewußtlos sind die nach stürzen nie.

Trotz allem, allein fahren hat viele Nachteile, keine Ansprache, man muss das komplette Werkzeug und Ersatzteillager selber tragen usw.!!

Versuche einen mitfahrer zu finden, macht die sache interessanter!!

Geführte Touren sind auch von Vorteil, aber ich mag auch die Planung der Route im Vorfeld sehr gern und möchte die nicht missen!!

Ciao!


----------



## Matze. (19. Januar 2007)

> Daher gleich noch eine "Suchmeldung":
> Wer aus der Nähe von Freiburg hätte denn Interesse eine Tour wie oben beschrieben zu machen und sucht noch einen zuverlässigen Tourpartner? Ich wäre dabei   (Bitte keine "Spontanentschlossenen", die dann kurz vorher einen Rückzieher machen). Als Reisetermin hatte ich die KW32 oder evtl. auch KW33 gedacht.




Besser gleich mehrere suchen, es werden immer welche abspringen, ich habe schon im April mit 6 Kameraden geplant (alle mit dem Hintergedanken es springen ja noch welche ab ) und am Ende waren wir zu zweit, einer war krank mit Antibiotika im Bett, einer hatte es im Kreuz, einer hatte zu wenig trainiert, und der letzte konnte geschäftlich nicht (böse Zungen fragten, seit wann seine Frau auch der Chef ist ). 
Aber als Duo finde ich´s eh optimal, alleine würde ich nicht fahren, wäre mir zu öde.


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> Du solltest zumindest min. noch eine Person im Schlepptau haben. Frag doch hier mal im Forum, da haben sich schon oft AlpenX Fahrer zusammengeshclossen.


Kann mich Coffee nur anschliessen  auch wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler nicht unterstütze  

Ich habe meinen ersten AX aus den gleichen Gründen alleine durchgezogen, 
bin aber ein recht erfahrener 4000er-Alpinist und kenne mich auch gut mit der 
Biketechnik aus.
Trotzdem rate ich Dir von einer Alleinfahrt aus Sicherheitsgründen ab. Und 
abends bei einer Gerstenkaltschale den Tag mit Freunden zu reflektieren ist 
doch das Salz in der Suppe.

Schau mal Anfang Sommer hier im Forum. Da findest Du sicher eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------

